# CRX SQ old skool



## Buh Jet SQ-111 (Nov 10, 2007)

I've been moving SOOOOO SLOWWWW on this project, i thought i'd start an install thread so i would be motivated and maybe get some feedback and encouragement.....

Been lurking here for over a year and am quite familiar with everyone here, although the inverse is not true, lol.

BTW and suggestions on center or rear tweeters or rear woofers will be accepted!

Here is the kit i have atm:


SOURCE:
80 gig ipod

DLO Homedock HD with optical digital out, yes i know ipod digital out, yay!
This allows me to only have one D/A converter in the signal path! This dock is a home unit, but the wall-wart puts out 12V!!! very convenient!

Alpine 701 combo
Soundstream M-Tube 8 tube preamp to clean up "digital-ness"


FRONT:
Seas ER18RNX
Dayton RS52-AN8
Hiquphon OW1-fs


REAR:
Peerless 3" mids
(Peerless woofs, yet to get)
(Tweeters yet to be named, prob. LPGs or HDS, LPG's are smaller and allow closer CTC spacing)


CENTER:
Dayton RS52-AN8
(tweeter yet to be named, prob. HDS or Seas or LPG)


SUB:
A/D/S/ R12s dvc 4ohm


AMPS:
A/D/S/ powerplate 830x-front and rear mids and tweets
Soundstream VGA 500.4-front and rear woofs
Soundstream VGA 800.2-sub
Nakamichi PA-200-Center

Dayton audio speaker wire 12 & 14 ga.
diy interconnects
Stinger power & gnd

Viper alarm

yada ydad yada.....

pics and more to come, time to get busy......

oh yeah, rs52 and hiquphons are going in a-pillars, sub in custom fiberglass box in left rear quarter. working on damplifier install and overkill pro and luxury liner pro right now, man sound deadening takes a long time, lotsa work, and a decent amount of money! thanks to Ant for the good deals on damplifier!!

Phoenix

"Honda C Rx - teh cure for the common car"


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Just curious but why so many drivers? Especially all different drivers which leads to contrasting tonal signatures...


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice gear! Its alot of it!
Dont really see the need for rears in such a small car, however, its your machine mate! go for it.


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

RS52 is not a good choice for a center channel. A widebander should be better.
These domes are very good for kick panels. Try them at the A pillars before doing the fiberglass job... They are a bit on the cold side.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> Just curious but why so many drivers? Especially all different drivers which leads to contrasting tonal signatures...


I agree with you on this, it also seems like alot of overkill for such a small car. I have had to Honda civics of that body style, a sedan and a hatch, and even with the modest system I had had consisting of Canton component set up front 2 MTX thunder amps and an IDMAX12 in the trunk it sounded an awesome, staged really well and was more then enough to fill the car full of sound.


----------



## Buh Jet SQ-111 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for all of the input! But really i was looking for more enthusiasm or encouragement. Helpful critique of equipment choices or install are always appreciated tho...
*
Azngotskills- RE: differing tonal signatures*

I really just can't afford another $250 for ER18s and Hiqs in the rear, and i already had the peerless 3inchers. I know for my intent to have 5.1 in the car and listen to DVD audio and SACD discs, that having all 5 drivers match would be ideal, maybe i will wait until i can pony up for the rear, it's already been almost 1.5 years since the Rex drove into the garage, so what's a couple more months? Also, the 701 has independent EQ for each channel, so i figure at the low levels the rears will be running, hopefully i won't notice.
*
RE: overkill*

i am a virgo. i am an engineer. i am a racer.
OCD/perfectionist/anal-retentive
you do the math, haha

i decided on a 3-way front stage because i listen to a lot of female vocals like Tori Amos and Ani Difranco and i find vocals lacking without a dedicated midrange. Difficult to install and possible tune? Probably. Necessary for me, absolutely!
*
Hernan-* 

i am using RS52 in the center, because it will match left and right in the vocal range, which is what i am after.

I have been listening to the front stage with the mids/tweets on the apillar, woofs in the door, and the imaging/stage is "pant-****tingly good" 
i just ordered an Aura NS3 to pair with the RS52 for a 2-way center channel with some ooomph to it, but hopefully it won't take up too much room. i may later decide to just use the Aura, as it is a great wideband driver with a Neo magnet and good low end response. The center will be bandwidth limited and attenuated.

*Syd-Monster*

Thank You Thank You Thank You!!!
I really need some encouragement to get off my ass and start work....it's far to easy to "armchair install" and spend hours online, especially diyma, theorizing about my perfect install. I have the ****, now i gotta put it in. (waiting for smartassed comments on that phrase 

I'm surprised nobody has commented on the digital signal path from the ipod, or the tube preamp 
I'm used to being told my ideas are overwrought or "too-much!" but i don't care, i'll make it work.

-Pics to come soon showing the war-zone known as my garage, and the spaghetti mess known as the Rex's wiring, then regular updates, i promise!
-oh yeah, contemplating cutting the flanges off of the Hiquphons and reverse mounting them. Anyone wanna talk me out of butchering my $225 tweeters?

Q:
any advice on treating dash reflections, other that just a dashmat? Current plan is to cover all surfaces with Overkill foam, then cover with carpet or upholstry.

Q: 
anybody done any testing on different upholstry fabrics to determine which are best for sound absorbtion?

Thanks to all for their time checking out my build/ideas. Mucho Appreciado!

Phoenix

Honda C Rx - "Teh cure for the common car."


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

what year CRX? is it a Si? Thanks...


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

I have RS52s at the kicks and have used a pair of NS3 as the center channel.
The Aura is an awsome little driver. 

I have used them as L&R widebanders at the A pillars in small sealed enclosures. 200 and up. They are wonderfull but they lack a bit of dynamics.
Midrange is very good, highs are ok.

Mixing drivers in a car is not a problem at all. "sonic signature" goes well behind installation in the final result.

At last, both drivers are on the bright side. Very transparent but not the best on bad recordings.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Looking forward to pics! I had a 1989 Civic LX which had a very similar dash and interior.


----------



## Buh Jet SQ-111 (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks again for input!

slvrtsunami- It's a '91 Si 5-speed/black
eibach oe sport springs/KYB adjustables/Tenzo strut bars/broken HVAC controls/unknown swaybars/DC header/Homemade ram air intake/Some catback i can't remember/Acura Meshies with Azenis/NRG steering wheel/Heel-N-Toe roadrace shifter....i think that's about it. It took me a very long time to find a Black '91 Si that wasn't totally fubar'd by endless H.S. student owners. LOL, it was slammed on a typical Skunk coil over kit when i got it. 


Hernan - thanks for the driver input. 
"Honda C Rx, the cure for the common car."


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Cool, stock engine otherwise? I used to have a white '86 with a ton of speakers in it. I found for the 88-91, the simpler worked better. Any chance of a kick panel install? I thought they would work really well in that car. Also, are you keeping the stock rear covers? or are you leaving them open? Lastly, will you be using the stock storage area behind the seats? this brings back a lot of memories, have fun and please post pics...


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

~bump~


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Any pics ?
Im looking for 88-91 crx/civic door speaker installs..


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

one great way to control reflections is how they are aimed and physically located. changing their location and aiming has a much larger effect than an EQ. CA&E had a great build log called "Dodge Sprinter Cargo Van - The Car Audio System Nobody Would Build " that included a lot of theory on driver placement, reflection, resonance, etc.

the H701 will let you get pretty detailed in the EQ. you still have more speakers than outputs though.

neat idea with the tube amp, curious how that will sound. plus tubes just look cool as hell. what compression do you store music on with the ipod?


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

where's the pictures of the progress?


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Original poster hasn't posted here since December, maybe there isnt an update?


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> Original poster hasn't posted here since December, maybe there isnt an update?


Maybe he gave up or decided to scale back that grosely over complicated sound system he was planning on putting in that little car.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Thrill_House said:


> Maybe he gave up or decided to scale back that grosely over complicated sound system he was planning on putting in that little car.


Ya, it reminded me of an install I saw in an old magazine. The dude had a combination of about 20 mids and tweeters all run off a giant passive crossover network, and all of it was shoved into an Eagle Talon.


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

I want him to finish so I can hear how it all came together.


----------



## ECM (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm interested in how you implement the DLO dock. Does it have digital out? Is the power supply regulated? Any engine noise?


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

GL with the crx build.

regards,

A Crx owner


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

As Honda owner, also a Virgo  He is probably just taking his time to get it "just right" my Honda has been in the rebuild process for the past 2 years. Just playing with getting the horns where I want them etc.

Give him time, I am sure he will be back!!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Where... are... the... pics...?


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

HondAudio said:


> Where... are... the... pics...?


:mean:


----------



## Buh Jet SQ-111 (Nov 10, 2007)

....Back from the dead!


My CRX project is back, after a longggg vacation  An entire WEEK of trips to the DMV and smog shop, and $500 later, my car is running again and street legal! Man, I forgot how much fun this car is!

I have changed some things around, and resumed operations, but hopefully more documented and more quickly this time! 

New purchases include a new steering wheel & adjustable spacer, as well as a new momo shift knob and sparco pedals. I also purchased a Recaro speed seat and will be ordering a Wedge Engineering seat bracket. Hella style DRLs have been aquired and will be installed soon as well - they are VERY bright for LED DRL's! 

I also am having alignment issues since I put in the H&R oe-sport springs, so I have purchased a Skunk2 front camber kit, and a Blox rear camber kit. KYB adjustables and unknown aftermarket swaybars round out suspension duties.

I repainted some Acura meshies that I got 2 years ago, they look great, but took forever, and I already curbed one - Doh!

Since last post, I also installed a handgun safe in the center console, not for guns! but for ipod/wallet/etc. when I don't want to take everything with me to the club  It is very secure and opens in snap with five finger keypad that is shaped like your hand - pics eventually.

Look! I bought MORE stuff! 
I went on an A/D/S/ amp buying binge with some XMAS monie$:

*A/D/S/ P840
A/D/S/ P640
A/D/S/ P4100.2*
I am selling the SS Van Gogh 500.4 The p4100.2 has 100watts/channel compared to the Soundstream's 125watts, but shouldn't be an issue. The P640 is def. a step up from the ****ty little Nakamichi I was going to use that has no crossovers, allowing me to get rid of the NIB Lanzar Optix crossover box that is huge.... and made by Lanzar 

*Clarion DPX 2251 *
Another new addition. Same board as ARC with G/H topology for less alternator draw and lighter, smaller footprint. Replaces broken SS Van Gogh 800.2 I was going to have fixed to use for sub duty.

_________________________________________________________________
NEWEST (and hopefully, lastest!) SYSTEM DESIGN
_**** SOURCE_ (yet to be purchased)
*Apple TV running OSX *and SRS-WOW plugin for iTunes or a *Logitech Squeezebox Touch*-leaning towards ATV since I can custom wire a cheapo USB trackball for a wired remote.

DLO Homedock HD interface is wayyyyy tooooo slow-anybody want a digital iPod dock?


_**** PROCESSING_
*Alpine 701 combo
Soundstream M-Tube 8* tube preamp to clean up "digital-ness"



_****DRIVERS_
FRONT:
*Hiquphon OW1-fs
Dayton RS52
Seas ER18RNX
*
REAR:
*Tweets >>LPG or HDS (yet to be purchased)
Dayton RS52
Seas ER18RNX*

_CENTER:_
*TWEETS >>Either LPG* or *Peerless HDS* (yet to be purchased)
*Dayton RS52
Aura NS-3*

_SUB:_
*A/D/S/ R12s dvc 4ohm*



**** AMPS
_TWEETS & MIDS (front and rear)_
*A/D/S/ P840*
40w/[email protected] - [email protected]

_WOOFERS (front and rear_)
*A/D/S/ P4100.2*
100w/[email protected] - [email protected]

_CENTER - all drivers_
*A/D/S/ P640 *
40w/[email protected] - [email protected]
(with 2 or 3 wasted channels depending on whether i run one or two NS-3 woofers. I know that a six channel amp for a center channel is ludicrous, but this whole system is 3-way A/D/S/ powered - had to do it  The A/D/S/ amps are the key to my sysem, as they have crazy built-in crossovers to make up for the fact that I can't afford Alpine F-1 status to control all 16 drivers FTW!)

_SUB_
*Clarion DPX 2251*
180watts/[email protected]


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Bring it on! Going to be an awesome build for sure!


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

'*I am selling the SS Van Gogh 500.4*', How much man and maybe a pic? 


Don't let anyone tell you anything about having overkill on equipment!! Do it your way and only your way brother!!!! Enjoy and rock on!


----------



## shane88 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thumbs up on the CRX build. I had a '90 si for years. It made 300whp and had a sony c910, diamond audio 6.5" components in the doors, polk 12" EX(ported) all run of a alpine v12 4 channel. It was a nice lightweight system, which was good because I did a bit of road racing. 
Awesome cars, I look forward to following your build.


----------



## SfTrainer (Sep 6, 2010)

I bought a 91 black CRX si in 93 and drove it daily for 11 years. When I sold posted it for sale in 04 I had 40 emails in 20 minutes and the guy who bought it had cash in hand less the hour from the time I posted the ad. 

It had my first real system and I loved the sound of it. Equipment consisted of 
an Alpine Deck (can remember which) Boston components up front and Coaxials in the rear with a Boston Pro 12 in a box that covered the majority of the hatch. Power was supplied by 2 Alpine V12 4 channel amps. It sounded great and I credit it for starting my Car Audio obsession. They were great little cars and had a ton of room, I'm 6 foot 6 and fit without a problem.

Good luck with the build, from reading your post you will need a bit of luck to bring all that equipment together, I would give you a hard time but I can see the need to go your own way and I too have decided that having 5.1 in a vehicle is very desirable.


----------



## Buh Jet SQ-111 (Nov 10, 2007)

I did some testing with the new A/D/S/ amps...the p640 seems to work sporadically  I really don't feel like going through the hassel of doing an ebay return though, so I will probably fix it/get it fixed/deal somehow.

I will attempt to get up pics of the amps for sale...I have been reluctant to post them for sale here, as I only have one Diyma transaction, and very few posts... but I will at least put up pix to gauge interest.

I really want to get my alarm installed this weekend-wish me luck.



Thanks for the support guys, I really appreciate it!!!

If anyone is in SF or bay area and wants to get together to talk shop or work on cars, hit me up! We also have a dedicated music room in our house for jamming-djembes, bongos, keyboards, an organ, tons of percussion, etc. We also have a sound system in every room, and two in the garage 

as Oskar Wroending of Hiquphon says, "to music, with love",

Phoenix

Also, has anyone put racing harnesses in a CRX without a rollbar (the right way with no more than a 45 degree angle to the attachment surface. I have a corbeau harness i would like to install.


----------



## Bugs78 (May 14, 2010)

in for the simple reason : I love CRX's


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

I miss my crx.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Any updates on this?

I am going to agree with slvrtsunami in that a simple system in that car sounds FANTASTIC. I competed with a 91si for almost 10 years. I have had NEARLY every configurable system you could ever dream up in one of those cars. I had no less than 8 systems in that car and perhaps more if I really thought about it hard. One of the better sounding I had only used 5 speakers total until the purchase of my Sony ES system that is when I went active 4 way. Yes, this gave me HUGE control and unreal image control. 

If I had that car now with the gear that is on the market today I would put something like this together:
For source I would still use a Sony ES, ODR or newer, or Alpine F 1
8" mid bass
4" mid
tweeter
I don't list brand here because so many to choose from it all boils down to budget IMHO. Mid bass drivers in that car are best used in the doors and kicks best kept VERY small if you do ANY sort of serious driving or track days. That being said, I would go with a very high end 6 1/2 like a Hybrid Audio because as I've read they give outstanding midbass. 

Depending on db your wanting to get a single 10 or 12 in the spare tire well. In the mid 90's I was able to get 133db from a single Kicker SoloBaric 10 off an Alpine 3548. 142db from 3 SoundStream SPL10's off a SoundStream Continuum (one is on fleabay as I type this!). 148db from a pair of MTX Black Gold 12 in an MTX designed and built HUGE ported enclosure. 140db from 4 PolkAudio DB 8's sealed. 

So subs it just boils down to what db your wanting and SQ. I would consider looking at ID MAX, TC Sounds, Morel, etc.... 

IF I were trying to keep the car light weight I would look very strongly at something like a Sundown 8, or pair of TangBand 6 1/2" subs. Both for weight savings and 'WOW' factor from small drivers. 

Amps again the main consideration would be budget but with a 4 way system I liked best using a 2chan per pair of speakers. With today's technology the Arc Mini's are attractive both with power output and size, along with one of Bing's fav Zapco. 

By no means would I even consider putting a pair of rear speakers in that car. I've done it and tried MANY brands, sizes, and configs. IMHO, with any good front stage rear speakers are just a waste of money. The hardest thing in that car to overcome is tweeter location even with great TA. You can still locate a tweeter in conventional install locations. Playing around one day with my tweeter locations I headed in for lunch. I just hung the tweeters connected and playing over the rear view mirror. When I came back from lunch I turned on the system and discovered not only did this raise the stage you in no way could find them based on output. So, I took out a circle saw and flushed them into the back side of the mirror. Dug out a channel in the mirror arm for the wire to go into then used the center alignment hole in the mount to run the wire under the headliner. This was a HUGE improvement over every other install I had done in that car. This also negated the need or want for a center channel, which I had run in many of the other installs. To this day if I had the option of doing this in my 911 I would without question or hesitation! 

With all that said looking back at the THOUSANDS of dollars both spent and given from manufactures I would still start with a GREAT 6 1/2" midbass a pair of nice tweeters and a single sub in the spare tire. LOTS of power in the order of 500-800w on the sub and no less than 200-300 on the front end, its a headroom thing. 

SORRY for this being longer than your normal two cent reply, I just know those cars in EVERY facet both audio and performance. So much so, as with many of the other CRX owners here; if I had me for a resource when I was doing it I would seriously exploit it or damn sure bug the hell out of me. I would be MORE than happy to help you anyway I can! I do truly love those little cars......

Best of luck,
Scott


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Didn't this generation of Civic/CRX have a lot of airspace in the kickpanel area if you were willing to cut into the floorboard?


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

HondAudio said:


> Didn't this generation of Civic/CRX have a lot of airspace in the kickpanel area if you were willing to cut into the floorboard?


Not much. The best way to do kicks in this car is in the far corners of the kick. The bad thing is the foot well on the drivers side is rather narrow with a 5spd car. That is why I suggest doing a 3 or 4" midrange. You used to be able to buy prefabed kicks, that with a touch of mods could look rather good. Nother downfall is the hood pull handle. I just never liked how the drivers side would image both with the low steering wheel and kind of flat seating position. Your butt is VERY lose to the floor with little knee bend. I'm just not a fan and I've built several donzen kicks in them.

Doors are best for MB IMHO in these cars.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Not much. The best way to do kicks in this car is in the far corners of the kick. The bad thing is the foot well on the drivers side is rather narrow with a 5spd car. That is why I suggest doing a 3 or 4" midrange. You used to be able to buy prefabed kicks, that with a touch of mods could look rather good. Nother downfall is the hood pull handle. I just never liked how the drivers side would image both with the low steering wheel and kind of flat seating position. Your butt is VERY lose to the floor with little knee bend. I'm just not a fan and I've built several donzen kicks in them.
> 
> Doors are best for MB IMHO in these cars.


I remember an installer here in Phoenix did a CRX with Dynaudio 7" midbasses and tweeters in the kickpanels. IIRC, he cut into the far outside corners of the floorboard/firewall, and built out from there.

Chad Petersen/Peterson. He had a red CRX.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

QUOTE=HondAudio;1211373]I remember an installer here in Phoenix did a CRX with Dynaudio 7" midbasses and tweeters in the kickpanels. IIRC, he cut into the far outside corners of the floorboard/firewall, and built out from there.

Chad Petersen/Peterson. He had a red CRX.[/QUOTE]


Oh no doubt I'm sure you could gain room that way. I don't know if you remember the old MTX Black Gold 6 1/2woofer from the 90's. Those were large speakers. I did those in the kicks of mine, in one of my installs. Along with a Quart 8" mb like I have now. Without doing as you say you can eat up TONS of foot room. The drivers side is down right miserable. The doors in those cars yield FANTASTIC midbass and could hold an 8 rather easily with not too many mods. If you were to just remove the factory grills and mount the speaker to the door card and screw the entire assembly to the doors sheet metal. The issue without TA is the funky angle in stock form.

I wish I could remember the guys name but I competed with him several times in Alabama, Mississippi, and Florida. He had a black Si which had 8's in a very simple non molded form. Look mostly like a baffle that was very well cut to match the underside of the dash and floor. His car sounded great but looked rather funky. 

Those cars are can be GREAT with such little effort if you choose the right gear. With the thin horns you can now buy that is another good option. I owned two sets back then and they didn't eat up too much room. But with ID's new stuff it would even be better.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

"Build logs" forum and no pics??? 

Kelvin


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> "Build logs" forum and no pics???
> 
> Kelvin



My thoughts exactly...


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

That's a lot of old skool goodness with no pics! This ain't the Hellen Keller forum of installs, after all!


----------



## Buh Jet SQ-111 (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm not even going to reply specifically to negative comments... I have had a lot going on in my life. I lost my job, I moved, hell, my car wasn't even running, and I have had a lot of mechanical issues that, without a garage to park in, make life quite difficult! 

I finished my mid/tweet pods today and took pictures the entire way. A router circle jig is a handy, handy tool.... that I don't own. DOH! I tried using my Dremel with circle jig, but it just doesn't have the guts to do large swaths of MDF.

Flipping the router over and cutting the flanges off my Hiquphon tweeters made me cringe, but I was able to get the RS-52s almost an inch closer by doing it.

I appreciate all of the advice, but please hold your breath until I have installed my gear or ask for help... I spent 2 years planning and aquiring gear. I don't need amp recommendations, or really advice on any gear. With the H701 and the A/D/S/ amps' versatile 8 channels all with active crossovers, I won't have any problem with adjustments other than futzing with them endlessly. I WOULD like to see a dome midrange shoot-out like the ones done for tweeters and midbass drivers though!!! I LURVE me some dome midrange!!

If you didn't catch all of the details along the way, I have ditched the Soundstream stuff except for the tube preamp, and will be only running A/D/S/ amps. I also am ditching the DLO dock, the navigation side of it is pathetically slow, like 10 seconds.... junk! Instead, I have decided to install a Logitech Squeezebox Touch. It has a remote, USB, is touchscreen, and has digital out - a must for my system.

I will post my new pics after 4th of July, along with pics of mechanical upgrades I have made in the last 6 months.

Thanks for watching, and if ya don't have anything nice to say.... go work on your own damn car!!!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck... 

Like I said in earlier posts, I know those cars down to nearly every single
nut and blot. If you need help figuring out any mech issues you can PM
me if you wish. Even if you have any of the popular swaps, I did several
on my old car so I know those too.

Looking forward to your progress when your able to make any. Delays 
happen, TRUST me I have KILLER great the I would love to hear in my
911!

cheers,
Scott


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Lets's get-r-done....pics are golden and less is more


----------



## Buh Jet SQ-111 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks flyonwall9! I need some time on a frame straightening machine soon, my castor is wacked on right front wheel.

I tested my new tweet/mid baffles on the scorching 99something drive to Mendocino with no A/C only to determine I also need to install my center channel in order to discover the best compromise of image/stage width. I am following a lot of the lessons learned by Jon Whitledge's construction of the Magic Bus (the car stereo no one would build)

I hope to get my alarm installed this weekend so I can start mounting the amps/proc./pre.

I keep thinking I want to sell the R12s and get a Seas 10" sub....easier to fit, lower fs, etc. I will need to see the CDTs, the remaining SS Rubicon 404, and other gear though, haha.

Also working on the mid/tweeter pod write-up + pics. I dented the domes on all three RS-52 drivers, ****! Taking off the grills is a recipe for disaster with aluminum domes  I may yet decide to switch to Morel soft domes, the CAM558 is $20 cheaper than the MDM55 and is more easily countersunk, as it is round. They are also available individually, unlike the car specific CDM88s which are $300/pair.

Anyone have familiarity with the CAM558 or other dome midrange not of exotic price (ATCs @ $500/ea. come to mind 

Cheers


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

No problem buddy! SORRY FOR THE LENGTH OF THIS but I think it will help you greatly

If you have the time and inclination I would like to you to try something for your center channel. One of the MANY installs I did my CRX I discovered something that works outstanding in this cars. I was playing with tweeter placement to find the best location. Anyway, I took a lunch break and just threw the tweeters over the rear view mirror so I wouldn't sit on them when I came back out to work. I turned on the radio and low an behold the image was so unreal that ended up being the new home for them. I purchased a wide band speaker that would fit depth wise and not look out of place. Any small speaker that will play low enough will work great. Eclipse once made a rear view mirror center channel , but those are very hard to find but if you can you will love it. 

Your other option is to build a little bump up baffle for a small wide bander for that center pocket in the dash. A Vifa 2 1/2 or something along those lines will work great. However, I think if you test out the rear view mirror trick you wont look back! If you do want to go that route you can PM me and I'll walk you through the very tricky install without screwing up the glass, and also how to cut a wire channel. The real benefit with doing this is its going to raise your stage greatly, and at the same time be very non-directional. One of those deals where folks know speakers are in the area but cant pinpoint the location. With our without TA this trick is phenomenal. IF my Porsche had a stalk like the CRX I would have them installed like that currently. Also, I ran a 2way front stage with this set up and it truly played like 3ways and won me countless audio shows. 
IT CANT HURT TO TRY, ya know. Just tape them in place and give it a listen

Lastly, on the subs. Though I have never run or even heard the ones you listed I can give you pretty accurate numbers on the amount of SPL you'll get from a couple different set ups I did. I don't know how much bass your really looking for but these are very real numbers taken from my old comp score sheets
My first show insall was a very simple 2way with single 10" SoloBaric run off of an Alpine 3548. That system would do a solid 132db. Sealed in spare tire well
I then upgraded to all SoundStream with a Sound Stream Continuum with 3 10" SPL's. That system would do between a 145-147. sealed enclosure in spare tire well
A move to Team MTX with a pair MTX Thunder 4160 on 2 Black Gold 12's in a ported enclosure would do 152
Switch again to Phoenix Gold I ran a pair of ZX350's one ech on 2 XMAX8's which would do 140. sealed
Then with the same amps I ran 4 8" Polk DB's again doing 144. sealed
I have other examples of what that car will do with diff configs and brands, these were just the ones I know off hand...I hope that helps somewhat with what you may be looking for................

Below is a photo of my old car, keep in mind this was the style in the early to mid 90's. LOL.... 
Cheers, Scott


----------



## Buh Jet SQ-111 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks Flyonwall9, I will try out your center channel trix once I get the alarm and amp rack done. I still am having a ***** of a time changing the timing belt!?!*#!! How in Hades do you get the crank pulley bolt loose? I just bought a new impact gun at Harbor Freight that does 625 ft./lbs max torque and…….nada! Tomorrow I will try heating it with a MAPP gas torch maybe first, dunno?!?


Here is my writeup for my Tweeter/Midrange pods that may or may not actually go into the car. Mainly, they are for evaluating possible driver placement. I was leaning toward corner of windshield mounting or A-pillar, but am going to try them at the kicks as well.

I made an initial pod, then decided the drivers weren't close enough together. The Hiquphon OW1-fs is a large format ¾" dome tweeter, and the Dayton RS-52 is no dainty little thing either, especial if you leave the mounting plate on it. 

I did the unthinkable, and took the router to the flange on the Hiqs, got a little overzealous, ouch to my $225 tweets! Just a little unevenness, will not be visible in the end. The flange on the Daytons just bolts up with four small screws, so I removed it, cut off the back cup, and reverse mounted it to the countersunk hole in a mild horn loaded/waveguide configuration. I also ground a shallow depression into the side of each Dayton in order to get the body of the Hiquphon in a little bit closer, touching actually 

Here are pics of the prototype pod.

orrrrrrrrr maybe not. Picasa, arrrrrrgh!



OK....i've never posted pics here before, what's the trick with Picasa? or is it even possible? i think the HTTPS secure designation of Picasa links are screwing me! Crap, I guess I will post this write-up when I get back to town, I don't have time to figure it out right now after spending 2 hours doing the write up and loading pics to Picasa web albums, etc. 

sigh. teh nerdiness gets me again.

Bless,

Phoenix.

P.S. once i can upload the pics, it's all good, as i have already done the text. I will be including my speaker stand write-up as well.


----------



## Buh Jet SQ-111 (Nov 10, 2007)

I did my pod write-up, but Picasa pics won't post...is this a known problem? I guess i need a photobucket account.

sigh.

I am leaving town in a few days...so when i can, I will match the pics up with the text I have written. I also will post the PVC speaker stands I made for my JBLs, they came out great!

bless,

Phoenix


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

What motor is in the car? I did belts on the stock motor, ZC, and lastly my b16. 
I found it MUCH easier to use a pull handle. Trying to remember if its left hand 
threads, I can call a buddy and find out if he knows of any tricks. Mine was really 
pretty easy on all those motors with a pull handle and cheater bar. I also use a 
lube called 'MOUSE MILK' its a product mostly used in the aircraft industry, I was 
turned onto it via the Air Force. Its very very thin stuff that will work its way along 
the bolts or nuts threads and aid you in breaking it free. If it still doesn't want to 
give with a pull handle and cheater bar just give the bar a bump or two with a piece 
of 2x4. I highly recommend you getting an adjustable cam pulley, that will make 
getting TDC on the cam/s far easier. 

Just called my import tuner buddy, he reminded me they are standard right hand 
threads. He does belts ALL the time and not one of his impact wrenches will spin 
that sucker. He uses the same method I describe above. Take your impact back 
and buy a 3ft pull handle. lol

Good luck lemme know if you have any other questions.


OH as for pics its far easier to just use photobucket. I have several online photo 
accounts and PB seems to be the easiest to use. Just copy the photo tag and 
attach it within your text.


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

1/2" breaker bar and a 3-4' piece of pipe that will fit over the breaker bar for leverage. Make sure that when you try and break the crank pulley bolt loose that you put a pin through the hole in the pulley that will lock it to the block, or leave the car on the ground with the transmission in 4 gear or higher. The clutch will help lock the crank in place while you break the bolt free..


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Complacent_One said:


> 1/2" breaker bar and a 3-4' piece of pipe that will fit over the breaker bar for leverage. Make sure that when you try and break the crank pulley bolt loose that you put a pin through the hole in the pulley that will lock it to the block, or leave the car on the ground with the transmission in 4 gear or higher. The clutch will help lock the crank in place while you break the bolt free..


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

